# Real Madrid c'è l'accordo con J.Rodriguez. 80 milioni al Monaco



## Fabry_cekko (15 Luglio 2014)

Secondo AS il Real Madrid ha già l'accordo con James Rodriguez. Al giocatore andranno 7,5 milioni a stagione mentre il Monaco vuole non meno di 80 milioni.


----------



## Jino (15 Luglio 2014)

Acquisto tatticamente incomprensibile per me


----------



## Djici (15 Luglio 2014)

si passa al 4231 ?
e poi kroos gioca nei due centrali ?

boh. non capisco.


----------



## mandraghe (15 Luglio 2014)

Assoluta follia, il Real ha trovato la quadratura con Di Maria e Bale sulle fasce e CR7 e Benzema punte, ed ora stravolge tutto solo per il gusto di fare un acquisto mediatico, vabbè speriamo che fallisca, così la prossima stagione saremmo in lizza per prenderlo in prestito con diritto di riscatto


----------



## hiei87 (15 Luglio 2014)

Mah...Questi sono dei feticisti del super acquisto a tutti i costi. Dopo più di 10 anni in cui hanno vinto poco o niente spendendo cifre extraterrestri, avevano finalmente trovato una quadratura del cerchio e ora rivoluzionano di nuovo tutto.
Poi James è fortissimo, nessuno lo mette in discussione, ma, o impara a fare la mezz'ala e a correre quanto correva Di Maria, oppure per farlo giocare e per trovare un equilibrio Ancelotti è costretto a fare i salti mortali...


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Luglio 2014)

gran colpo, ripassano al 4-2-3-1 sicuramente e per lui ne vale la pena..


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Luglio 2014)

Ad oggi

Diego Lopez
Carvajal Ramos Pepe Marcelo
Kroos Modric
Bale J.Rodriguez CR7
Benzema


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Luglio 2014)

Mi sa che Di Maria è in uscita sul serio allora...


----------



## Jino (15 Luglio 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che Di Maria è in uscita sul serio allora...



Beh se è vero Rodriguez per forza


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Luglio 2014)

Non riesco a trovare un senso a questo affare.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non riesco a trovare un senso a questo affare.



Infatti soprattutto dopo che avevano trovato l'assetto tattico ottimale, l'unico surplus che mi aspettavo era cambiare benzema con una prima punta più forte...


----------



## Snake (15 Luglio 2014)

classico colpo da cazzolunghismo madridista per rispondere al colpo Suarez del Barca


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Luglio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> classico colpo da cazzolunghismo madridista per rispondere al colpo Suarez del Barca



Ma a sto punto non è meglio rispondere prendendo Falcao?


----------



## pazzomania (15 Luglio 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Mah...Questi sono dei feticisti del super acquisto a tutti i costi. Dopo più di 10 anni in cui hanno vinto poco o niente spendendo cifre extraterrestri, avevano finalmente trovato una quadratura del cerchio e ora rivoluzionano di nuovo tutto.
> Poi James è fortissimo, nessuno lo mette in discussione, ma, o impara a fare la mezz'ala e a correre quanto correva Di Maria, oppure per farlo giocare e per trovare un equilibrio Ancelotti è costretto a fare i salti mortali...



Ad una società che ha portato il fatturato al doppio del nostro, purtroppo non si può obbiettare nulla.

La loro strategia è questa, avere sempre i migliori, anche a rischio di sballare l' equilibrio tattico/umano della squadra.

Beati loro che possono


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Luglio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Ad oggi
> 
> Diego Lopez
> Carvajal Ramos Pepe Marcelo
> ...



Impossibile, manco a Fifa.

Secondo me danno un calcio a Benzema e mettono Ronaldo davanti.


----------



## Hammer (15 Luglio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> classico colpo da cazzolunghismo madridista per rispondere al colpo Suarez del Barca



Hanno questo feticismo di acquistare sempre i più costosi indipendentemente dalla posizione in campo. Difatti per dieci anni hanno pianto in Europa, solo Carletto è riuscito a combinare il puzzle


----------



## Hammer (15 Luglio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Ad una società che ha portato il fatturato al doppio del nostro*, purtroppo non si può obbiettare nulla.



Pur avendo la metà del fatturato, noi non spendiamo nemmeno un sesto di ciò che spendono loro annualmente... Tristezza.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Luglio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Pur avendo la metà del fatturato, noi non spendiamo nemmeno un sesto di ciò che spendono loro annualmente... Tristezza.



Milan e Real, hanno pressapoco le stesse spese di gestione, la differenza al Milan è che avanzano 0 euro, al Real ne avanzano 200 che puo' spendere come gli pare, la differenza sta tutta qui..


----------



## davoreb (15 Luglio 2014)

Anche secondo me CR7 nn puo più farsi la fascia, quindi verrà messo come punta nel 433, 442, o 4231


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Luglio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> classico colpo da cazzolunghismo madridista per rispondere al colpo Suarez del Barca



infatti, come se kroos non fosse già di per sè un colpaccio.


----------



## hiei87 (15 Luglio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ad una società che ha portato il fatturato al doppio del nostro, purtroppo non si può obbiettare nulla.
> 
> La loro strategia è questa, avere sempre i migliori, anche a rischio di sballare l' equilibrio tattico/umano della squadra.
> 
> Beati loro che possono



Ok, ma non è che, se hai i soldi, devi spenderli per forza a caso. Avrebbero potuto spenderli per Suarez o per un'attaccante più forte di Benzema, oppure per Hummels o Thiago, che sono sicuramente meglio di Pepe. Vendendo Di Maria per prendere Rodriguez non è detto che ti rinforzi.
Anche il Barca quando prese Ibra in cambio di Eto'o, spese un mucchio di soldi, ma lo fece male...


----------



## pazzomania (15 Luglio 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ok, ma non è che, se hai i soldi, devi spenderli per forza a caso. Avrebbero potuto spenderli per Suarez o per un'attaccante più forte di Benzema, oppure per Hummels o Thiago, che sono sicuramente meglio di Pepe. Vendendo Di Maria per prendere Rodriguez non è detto che ti rinforzi.
> Anche il Barca quando prese Ibra in cambio di Eto'o, spese un mucchio di soldi, ma lo fece male...



Perchè no 

Se hai i soldi... es. il Milan manca Balotelli, gioca Pazzini.

Nel Real manca Bale, fanno giocare James Rodriguez.

Ripeto, beati loro che possono.. anche noi ai tempi prendevamo Papin per fare la riserva...


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Impossibile, manco a Fifa.
> 
> Secondo me danno un calcio a Benzema e mettono Ronaldo davanti.



benzema lo venderanno,. prendono falcao..


----------



## Hammer (15 Luglio 2014)

Ad ogni modo non comprendo l'ossessione per gli attaccanti. Piuttosto vai a Dortmund, ti presenti con 60 milioni e acquisti Hummels


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Luglio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ad ogni modo non comprendo l'ossessione per gli attaccanti. Piuttosto vai a Dortmund, ti presenti con 60 milioni e acquisti Hummels



La prima cosa che ho pensato quando ho letto la notizia. i difensori che valgono quanto gli attaccanti sono pochissimi, Silva Hummels e Kompany. Spenderei tutto per loro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Luglio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ad ogni modo non comprendo l'ossessione per gli attaccanti. Piuttosto vai a Dortmund, ti presenti con 60 milioni e acquisti Hummels



sono quelli che ti fanno prendere più incassi, sono molto di più 60 milioni per hummels che 80 per james rodriguez, perchè prendendo il secondo avrai incassi maggiori in pochissimo tempo..


----------



## hiei87 (15 Luglio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perchè no
> 
> Se hai i soldi... es. il Milan manca Balotelli, gioca Pazzini.
> 
> ...



Sì sì, beati loro, però qua sono andati a ritoccare la squadra titolare, è questo che volevo dire, e non è detto si siano rinforzati


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Luglio 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> *Anche secondo me CR7 nn puo più farsi la fascia*, quindi verrà messo come punta nel 433, 442, o 4231



??? Per quale motivo?
Mica è vecchio, corre poco e fisicamente è una bestia.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> La prima cosa che ho pensato quando ho letto la notizia. i difensori che valgono quanto gli attaccanti sono pochissimi, Silva Hummels e Kompany. Spenderei tutto per loro.



Kompany pensavo pure io che fosse forte anni fa, invece fa certi errori da principiante. Meglio Garay e Vlaar.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Kompany pensavo pure io che fosse forte anni fa, invece fa certi errori da principiante. Meglio Garay e Vlaar.



Qualche errore lo fa ma lo fanno tutti, anche Ronaldo si sarà mangiato qualche gol. Non c'è paragone tra lui e gli altri (che sono comunque buoni).


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ma a sto punto non è meglio rispondere prendendo Falcao?



Falcao viene da noi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Qualche errore lo fa ma lo fanno tutti, anche Ronaldo si sarà mangiato qualche gol. Non c'è paragone tra lui e gli altri (che sono comunque buoni).



Kompany per me è un buon difensore, ma per adesso solo Thiago e Hummels sono i più forti. Kompany credo non diventerà mai come quei due.
Vlaar e Garay se si confermano possono raggiungerli.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Luglio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Falcao viene da noi



Con quello che costa è più facile che Berlusca mantiene la promessa su CR7


----------



## Hammer (15 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> La prima cosa che ho pensato quando ho letto la notizia. i difensori che valgono quanto gli attaccanti sono pochissimi, Silva Hummels e Kompany. Spenderei tutto per loro.



Esattamente.



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sono quelli che ti fanno prendere più incassi, sono molto di più 60 milioni per hummels che 80 per james rodriguez, perchè prendendo il secondo avrai incassi maggiori in pochissimo tempo..



Come scrive sopra mefisto, un difensore di questo livello ti permette un salto di qualità notevole rispetto al Pepe di turno. In difesa sì che ti servirebbe un miglioramento netto; al di là dei soldi, hai maggiori probabilità di vincere


----------



## juventino (15 Luglio 2014)

Secondo me cedere Di Maria per prendere Rodriguez è pura follia, soprattutto adesso che Ancelotti aveva trovato il giusto equilibrio.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Luglio 2014)

Hanno Isco che può fare tanti ruoli. Anche l'esterno.

Prendessero Verratti santo cielo, almeno un giocatore al centro con dei piedi pazzeschi


----------



## Dexter (15 Luglio 2014)

Senza senso, ad oggi non c'è la certezza che James renda piu di Di Maria, anzi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Luglio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Esattamente.
> 
> 
> 
> Come scrive sopra mefisto, un difensore di questo livello ti permette un salto di qualità notevole rispetto al Pepe di turno. In difesa sì che ti servirebbe un miglioramento netto; al di là dei soldi, hai maggiori probabilità di vincere



concordo ma loro non ragionano in questa maniera, sono il real madrid, ad esempio quando spesero 94 milioni per ronaldo, col marketing in pochissime riuscirono subito a guadagnare i soldi della spesa sborsata per averlo e alla fine ci guadagnarano anche in termini economici..


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Luglio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> concordo ma loro non ragionano in questa maniera, sono il real madrid, ad esempio quando spesero 94 milioni per ronaldo, col marketing in pochissime riuscirono subito a guadagnare i soldi della spesa sborsata per averlo e alla fine ci guadagnarano anche in termini economici..



Appunto perchè sono il Real Madrid dovrebbe avere come primissimo pensiero in testa la vittoria, non le magliette di Ronaldo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Appunto perchè sono il Real Madrid dovrebbe avere come primissimo pensiero in testa la vittoria, non le magliette di Ronaldo.



hanno come primo pensiero le magliette, ragionano come galliani, forse per quiesto lui e florentino vanno d'accordo, però l'unica differenza è che almeno prendono grandi giocatori e spendono tanto, galliani prende solo cessi a parametro zero


----------



## Hammer (15 Luglio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> concordo ma loro non ragionano in questa maniera, sono il real madrid, ad esempio *quando spesero 94 milioni per ronaldo*, col marketing in pochissime riuscirono subito a guadagnare i soldi della spesa sborsata per averlo e alla fine ci guadagnarano anche in termini economici..



Però si stava parlando del più promettente e forte attaccante del mondo insieme a Messi. In quel caso la spesa è giustificata anche e soprattutto dal salto di qualità che puoi fare, dato che al mondo nessuno è come lui


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Luglio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Però si stava parlando del più promettente e forte attaccante del mondo insieme a Messi. In quel caso la spesa è giustificata anche e soprattutto dal salto di qualità che puoi fare, dato che al mondo nessuno è come lui



si ma avevano gia preso kaka, loro prendono i i grandi nomi, poi il compito dell'allenatore di assemblarli metterli assieme e creare una squadra è un compito difficilissimo, per questo ancelotti l'anno scorso ha fatto una grandissimo lavoro, non c'è una pianificazione, non c'è un idea tattica di squadra in testa e su questa idea tattica l'andare aprendere sul mercato i giocatori funzionali al progetto, loro prendono chi vogliono, soprattutto i giocatori più mediatici e poi tutto ricade sulle spalle dell'allenatore..


----------



## prebozzio (15 Luglio 2014)

Io non venderei Di Maria, se vogliono puntare a Liga + Champions hanno bisogno di una rosa profonda.


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Luglio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io non venderei Di Maria, se vogliono puntare a Liga + Champions hanno bisogno di una rosa profonda.



è il momento giusto pere venderlo secondo me, anche se è un grandiussimo giocatore, ma a 60 milioni fa l'affare, dopo che vinci una CL devi iniziare a cambiare qualcosa se vuoi rivincere..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Luglio 2014)

Di Maria è un giocatore fondamentale per mantenere gli equilibri del Real Madrid. Ha una tecnica sopraffina e corre per 4.


----------



## Jino (15 Luglio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io non venderei Di Maria, se vogliono puntare a Liga + Champions hanno bisogno di una rosa profonda.



Per quanto ricchi pure loro devono racattare qualche soldo per fare colpi di una certa portata, se arriva uno da 80 mln minimo 50 dall'argentino devono entrare.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Luglio 2014)

*Anche secondo Radio Monte Carlo il Real ha trovato l'accordo con il giocatore: 8 milioni per 5 anni.*


----------



## Frikez (17 Luglio 2014)

Rimane Di Maria e prendono James, non male


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> *Anche secondo Radio Monte Carlo il Real ha trovato l'accordo con il giocatore: 8 milioni per 5 anni.*



*Secondo la Gazzetta, il Monaco avrebbe accettato l'offerta. 
In cambio di James Rodriguez arriveranno nel Principato l'intero cartellino di Casemiro (valutato 15 mln) + 70 milioni di euro.*


----------



## Principe (17 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta, il Monaco avrebbe accettato l'offerta.
> In cambio di James Rodriguez arriveranno nel Principato l'intero cartellino di Casemiro (valutato 15 mln) + 70 milioni di euro.*


Casemiro vale 7 massimo quindi 77 .


----------



## iceman. (17 Luglio 2014)

E Falcao? Vendono pure lui? Sempre al real? Altri 100 milioni? Boh


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta, il Monaco avrebbe accettato l'offerta.
> In cambio di James Rodriguez arriveranno nel Principato l'intero cartellino di Casemiro (valutato 15 mln) + 70 milioni di euro.*



Tutto ciò è pazzesco. A sto punto non fanno prima a prendere subito pure Falcao?
Poi vendono Di Maria? Mah


----------



## Pessotto (18 Luglio 2014)

FPF ahahahahha.

Il giocatore mi piace moltissimo, ma ste valutazioni mi sembran fuori dal mondo, ormai chiunque faccia 3 mesi ad alto livelllo costa dai 30 milioni in su


----------



## Heaven (18 Luglio 2014)

Cifre incredibili, il Real ormai fa il mercato che farebbero tutti su fifa, sono illegali

ho i miei dubbi che kroos modric rodriguez bale ronaldo falcao &co coesistano rendendo al meglio


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Luglio 2014)

Pessotto ha scritto:


> FPF ahahahahha.
> 
> Il giocatore mi piace moltissimo, ma ste valutazioni mi sembran fuori dal mondo, ormai chiunque faccia 3 mesi ad alto livelllo costa dai 30 milioni in su



bhè questo l'anno scorso è stato pagato 45...con i prezzi che girano ultimamente il prezzo mi sembra "giusto"


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Luglio 2014)

Bah sti prezzi sono vergognosi.


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Luglio 2014)

*James Rodriguez si trova già da qualche ora nella città di Madrid.* 

La firma sul contratto è imminente, una questione di ore. 
Secondo il giornale spagnolo Marca, tra oggi e domani dovrebbe arrivare *l'ufficialità al Real Madrid*. Al Monaco andranno *80 milioni di euro* e Rodriguez firmerà un *contratto fino al 2020*.

Secondo l'Equipe ben *4 giocatori del Real hanno rifiutato di essere inseriti come contropartite: si tratta di Angel Di Maria, Sami Khedira, Diego Lopez e Pepe.*


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *James Rodriguez si trova già da qualche ora nella città di Madrid.*
> 
> La firma sul contratto è imminente, una questione di ore.
> Secondo il giornale spagnolo Marca, tra oggi e domani dovrebbe arrivare *l'ufficialità al Real Madrid*. Al Monaco andranno *80 milioni di euro* e Rodriguez firmerà un *contratto fino al 2020*.
> ...



Fpf cit

100 mln bale 80 mln Rodriguez... 90 mln Neymar 75 mln Suarez 

Follia, questi hanno troppi soldi.. C'è una differenza tra Italia e Spagna/Inghitetrra e Germania come la terra ed il sole


----------



## pazzomania (21 Luglio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Fpf cit
> 
> 100 mln bale 80 mln Rodriguez... 90 mln Neymar 75 mln Suarez
> 
> Follia, questi hanno troppi soldi.. C'è una differenza tra Italia e Spagna/Inghitetrra e Germania come la terra ed il sole



Quoto.

Escluderei la Germania, dove spese pazze non se ne fanno. Ma anche in Inghilterra direi che si sono calmati a confronto delle spagnole, ma Real e Barca è impressionante quanto possono spendere.


----------



## Snake (21 Luglio 2014)

Il Real fattura quasi 500 mil di euro all'anno, la Juventus prima in Italia praticamente la metà, nuff said


----------



## -Lionard- (21 Luglio 2014)

Ma James Rodríguez dove lo vogliono mettere? Perché è palese che il tridente non si tocchi ed a centrocampo non credo Rodriguez possa giocare e sarebbe comunque uno spreco metterlo lì. Prendono il miglior giocatore del mondiale spendendo 80 milioni per fargli fare la panchina? O vendono Di Maria ma sarebbe un'autentica follia. Ed Isco pagato un anno fa 40 milioni? Che fine fa? Mi sembra che qui si stia esagerando. Non mi sconvolgo per le cifre assurde che girano ma non si può neanche ammassare i migliori giocatori del pianeta in sole 2-3 squadre. E la competizione? Siamo sicuri che lo spettacolo ne beneficerà? Fossi nella Uefa mi chiederei se tutto questo fa gli interessi loro oppure no.


----------



## rossovero (21 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Secondo l'Equipe ben 4 giocatori del Real hanno rifiutato di essere inseriti come *contropartite*: si tratta di *Angel Di Maria, Sami Khedira, Diego Lopez e Pepe.*



Le contropartite del Real


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Luglio 2014)

Giocatore forte per carità... ma non vale assolutamente 80 milioni, non scherziamo. In questo momento la sua valutazione è alle stelle, ma con quei soldi potevi prenderci Suarez.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *James Rodriguez si trova già da qualche ora nella città di Madrid.*
> 
> La firma sul contratto è imminente, una questione di ore.
> Secondo il giornale spagnolo Marca, tra oggi e domani dovrebbe arrivare *l'ufficialità al Real Madrid*. Al Monaco andranno *80 milioni di euro* e Rodriguez firmerà un *contratto fino al 2020*.
> ...



Colpo a ***, anzi alla Perez.
Quei 4 non servono più al Real quindi...va bene quei tre, ma Di Maria...

Altra conferma che anche la squadra campione d'europa preferisce il marketing ai risultati in campo...DI Maria per quanto forte non penso fa vendere magliette come J.Rodriguez.


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Luglio 2014)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Ma James Rodríguez dove lo vogliono mettere? Perché è palese che il tridente non si tocchi ed a centrocampo non credo Rodriguez possa giocare e sarebbe comunque uno spreco metterlo lì. Prendono il miglior giocatore del mondiale spendendo 80 milioni per fargli fare la panchina? O vendono Di Maria ma sarebbe un'autentica follia. Ed Isco pagato un anno fa 40 milioni? Che fine fa? Mi sembra che qui si stia esagerando. Non mi sconvolgo per le cifre assurde che girano ma non si può neanche ammassare i migliori giocatori del pianeta in sole 2-3 squadre. E la competizione? Siamo sicuri che lo spettacolo ne beneficerà? Fossi nella Uefa mi chiederei se tutto questo fa gli interessi loro oppure no.



di maria è sul mercato, è palese, hanno tentato di metterlo pure in questa trattativa. 

secondo me cmq nel tridente rischia benzema, farà tanta panca.


----------



## Dexter (21 Luglio 2014)

Perez credo sia il presidente piu scemo di sempre. Operazioni onerosissime senza alcun senso tattico o logico, solo per far parlare di sé. Veramente imbarazzante.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> di maria è sul mercato, è palese, hanno tentato di metterlo pure in questa trattativa.
> 
> secondo me cmq nel tridente rischia benzema, farà tanta panca.



Anche secondo me, l'avevo scritto qualche pagina fa. Che sia giunto il momento di Ronaldo centravanti ?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me, l'avevo scritto qualche pagina fa. Che sia giunto il momento di Ronaldo centravanti ?



Ma Ronaldo ama stare a sinistra. Fa numeri incredibili in quella posizione.
A questo punto giocheranno

Modric Kroos
J.Rodriguez
Bale Benzema/Falcao Ronaldo


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ma Ronaldo ama stare a sinistra. Fa numeri incredibili in quella posizione.
> A questo punto giocheranno
> 
> Modric Kroos
> ...



Sì, e poi ti svegli col joystick in mano.

La vedo improbabile, va bene che è il Real ma giocare senza nemmeno uno di quantità è impensabile.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì, e poi ti svegli col joystick in mano.
> 
> La vedo improbabile, va bene che è il Real ma giocare senza nemmeno uno di quantità è impensabile.



in realtà ha giocato in diverse partite senza mediano. Khedira ha saltato una ventina di partite (quasi 30 tra campionato e coppe) e il Real si è schierato con Xabi Alonso-Modric-Di Maria. L'unico simil-mediano che hanno, Illarramendi, durante l'assenza di Khedira ha giocato solo 7 o 8 volte (più che altro per far rifiatare a turno uno dei 3)


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> in realtà ha giocato in diverse partite senza mediano. Khedira ha saltato una ventina di partite (quasi 30 tra campionato e coppe) e il Real si è schierato con Xabi Alonso-Modric-Di Maria. L'unico simil-mediano che hanno, Illarramendi, durante l'assenza di Khedira ha giocato solo 7 o 8 volte (più che altro per far rifiatare a turno uno dei 3)



Beh Xabi Alonso già meglio di Modric e Kroos è. Però vediamo, magari fa il miracolo e riesce a schierarli tutti. Secondo me non ce la farà.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh Xabi Alonso già meglio di Modric e Kroos è. Però vediamo, magari fa il miracolo e riesce a schierarli tutti. Secondo me non ce la farà.



non è nemmeno escluso che giochi Ronaldo punta eh!


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non è nemmeno escluso che giochi Ronaldo punta eh!



Infatti. Anche perchè il prossimo anno ne fa 30.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Luglio 2014)

*Il giocatore ha già svolto le visite mediche,manca ormai poco all'ufficialità.*


----------



## juventino (22 Luglio 2014)

Operazione FOLLE dal punto di vista tattico.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Operazione FOLLE dal punto di vista tattico.



Non credo, quando Bale è stanco fai entrare Rodriguez, beati loro


----------



## juventino (22 Luglio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non credo, quando Bale è stanco fai entrare Rodriguez, beati loro



Mah, onestamente Rodriguez lo vedo più trequartista. Per carità il valore del giocatore non si discute, ma stravolgere di nuovo una squadra che ha appena vinto la Champions e ha (finalmente) trovato un equilibrio non mi sembra una mossa tanto astuta.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Mah, onestamente Rodriguez lo vedo più trequartista. Per carità il valore del giocatore non si discute, ma stravolgere di nuovo una squadra che ha appena vinto la Champions e ha (finalmente) trovato un equilibrio non mi sembra una mossa tanto astuta.



Il Real son 15 anni che usa questa politica, infatti ha vinto pochissimo in rapporto a quanto speso.

I tifosi credono che il Real faccia quello che faccia, per compiacerli e vincere.

Ma in realtà fanno colpi Galacticos di continuo perchè quasta "strategia" li ha portati a 500.000.000 di fatturato all' anno (cifra pazzesca).

Se gli proponessero una scelta fra:

- 5 CL nei prossimi 10 anni con fatturato di 300 milioni l' anno

- 0 CL nei prossimi 10 anni con fatturato di 500 milioni l' anno

Sceglierebbero certamente la seconda.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ma Ronaldo ama stare a sinistra. Fa numeri incredibili in quella posizione.
> A questo punto giocheranno
> 
> Modric Kroos
> ...



Da punta al Manchester ha fatto sfracelli. E la Premier non è la Liga. In Liga potrebbe fare anche 50 gol.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Luglio 2014)

Operazione folle. Vale la metà della cifra spesa, nonostante lo reputi un grandissimo talento.


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Luglio 2014)

Real: 80 milioni per James Rodriguez
Milan: 8 milioni per Romulo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (22 Luglio 2014)

Modric Kroos
Bale Rodriguez Di Maria
Ronaldo

Discreto dai...


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Luglio 2014)

*Ufficiale,James Rodriguez è un giocatore del Real Madrid.Contratto di sei anni e presentazione questa sera alle 20.00 al Bernabeu.*


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (22 Luglio 2014)

Questo significa che Benzema verrà ceduto, non penso accetti la panchina un fuoriclasse come lui.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Luglio 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Modric Kroos
> Bale Rodriguez Di Maria
> Ronaldo
> 
> Discreto dai...


Quel centrocampo non reggerà mai. Prenderanno 4 gol a partita se giocheranno in quel modo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Luglio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quel centrocampo non reggerà mai. Prenderanno 4 gol a partita se giocheranno in quel modo.



allora metti Di Maria con quei due
trequartista J.Rordriguez e larghi Bale e Ronaldo no?

Meglio che tengono Di Maria invece di comprare Falcao.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> allora metti Di Maria con quei due
> trequartista J.Rordriguez e larghi Bale e Ronaldo no?
> 
> Meglio che tengono Di Maria invece di comprare Falcao.



Cioè intendi Di Maria-Kroos-Modric ? Meglio me sento...

Io più che Kroos mi sarei preso Schweini.


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *. Al Monaco andranno 80 milioni di euro *.



ormai sono sbroccati completamente



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Real: 80 milioni per James Rodriguez
> Milan: 8 milioni per Romulo


ad oggi il milan manco ha speso quegli 8



28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Modric Kroos
> Bale Rodriguez Di Maria
> Ronaldo
> 
> Discreto dai...


con uno solo di quei 6 giocatori lotteremmo per lo scudetto lol


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Cioè intendi Di Maria-Kroos-Modric ? Meglio me sento...
> 
> Io più che Kroos mi sarei preso Schweini.



Quando hai quei tre non puoi venderli o non farli giocare

Vedrai che Carletto anche quest'anno farà magie e riuscirà a metterli in campo tutti insieme.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Quando hai quei tre non puoi venderli o non farli giocare
> *
> Vedrai che Carletto anche quest'anno farà magie e riuscirà a metterli in campo tutti insieme.*



Eh sì altrochè, secondo me invece pagherebbe 50 mln per trovare un nuovo Gattuso.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (22 Luglio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quel centrocampo non reggerà mai. Prenderanno 4 gol a partita se giocheranno in quel modo.



Secondo me nella liga è fattibilissimo, tra l'altro levando Kroos e mettendo dentro Alonso la linea mediana è quella dell'anno scorso


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Luglio 2014)

*Secondo vari media,le cifre finali sono queste: 75/80 milioni al Monaco,7 a stagione per il giocatore.*


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *7 a stagione per il giocatore.*



Sarà contento Kroos


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sarà contento Kroos



Secondo me quelli che non sono contenti sono Modric e Di Maria.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me quelli che non sono contenti sono Modric e Di Maria.



Di Maria starà trattando con il PSG per andare in doppia cifra con lo stipendio,non preoccuparti


----------



## Djici (22 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Ufficiale,James Rodriguez è un giocatore del Real Madrid.Contratto di sei anni e presentazione questa sera alle 20.00 al Bernabeu.*



non so perche ma mi sembrava di ricordare che i contratti non potevano essere di piu di 5 anni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Eh sì altrochè, secondo me invece pagherebbe 50 mln per trovare un nuovo Gattuso.



Per un Nesta farebbe cacciare 100 milioni a Perez.


----------



## pennyhill (22 Luglio 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> non so perche ma mi sembrava di ricordare che i contratti non potevano essere di piu di 5 anni.



Dipende dal paese direi, in Italia non più di 5 anni, in Spagna arrivano a sei.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Luglio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Dipende dal paese direi, in Italia non più di 5 anni, in Spagna arrivano a sei.



Ne fecero 6 anche a Kakà.


----------



## Jino (22 Luglio 2014)

Acquisto che tatticamente trovo inutile, mi pare più mediatico che utile prendere il "miglior giocatore del mondiale". Certo beati loro!


----------



## pennyhill (22 Luglio 2014)

Florentino dopo la prima Champions portò a casa qualcosa l'anno successivo, e poi più nulla fino a fine mandato. Vediamo se si ripete.


----------



## robs91 (22 Luglio 2014)

Il giocatore mi piace parecchio ma non vale assolutamente 80 milioni.Ok il gran Mondiale, ma nel Monaco non ha fatto una stagione così straordinaria da meritare certe cifre( l'ho seguito e quindi ne parlo a ragion veduta).
E' l'ennesima operazione di marketing di Florentino Perez


----------



## smallball (22 Luglio 2014)

una cifra veramente spropositata e ora il Monaco potra' fare un mercato sfavillante


----------



## pennyhill (22 Luglio 2014)

Spuntano le prime fantaformazioni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2014)

Mostruosi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Luglio 2014)

Io spero non vendano Di Maria: giocatore troppo sottovalutato ragazzi. E' stato fondamentale anche per gli equilibri del Real l'anno scorso.


----------



## Djici (22 Luglio 2014)

possono pure fare li sboroni ma se cedono di maria secondo me non si sarano rinforzati


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Luglio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Spuntano le prime fantaformazioni.



Danno già Di Maria al PSG?? Peccato

Cmq la migliore è

Kroos Xabi Alonso Modric
J. Rodriguez
Ronaldo Bale


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Luglio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io spero non vendano Di Maria: giocatore troppo sottovalutato ragazzi. E' stato fondamentale anche per gli equilibri del Real l'anno scorso.



Ormai l'hanno venduto Ale...60 milioni
Solo l'UEFA può toglierlo dal PSG e si sa quindi come andrà a finire.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Luglio 2014)

da quello che ho capito il psg venderà cavani e lavezzi/lucas per prendersi di maria e reus...azz


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ormai l'hanno venduto Ale...60 milioni
> Solo l'UEFA può toglierlo dal PSG e si sa quindi come andrà a finire.


Allora secondo me hanno perso equilibrio. Kroos è un trequartista, non ha la corsa e la capacità di sacrificarsi come faceva Di Maria. 

Io Di Maria non l'avrei venduto per nessun motivo. Magari rinunciavo a Modric piuttosto. O non prendevo Kroos.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Luglio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Allora secondo me hanno perso equilibrio. Kroos è un trequartista, non ha la corsa e la capacità di sacrificarsi come faceva Di Maria.
> 
> Io Di Maria non l'avrei venduto per nessun motivo. Magari rinunciavo a Modric piuttosto. O non prendevo Kroos.



Ma infatti...si vede che forse incassano molto di più da Di Maria che da Modric


----------



## Frikez (24 Luglio 2014)

*In 48 ore vendute 345 mila magliette di James Rodriguez per un incasso di 25 milioni di euro.*


----------



## Djici (24 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *In 48 ore vendute 345 mila magliette di James Rodriguez per un incasso di 25 milioni di euro.*



galliani a queste cose non ci arriva.

noi quante magliette di agazzi abbiamo venduto ?


----------



## pazzomania (25 Luglio 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> galliani a queste cose non ci arriva.
> 
> noi quante magliette di agazzi abbiamo venduto ?



In Italia è irrealizzabile.

Anzi mi son sempre chiesto le seguenti cose:

1) Come funziona la legge che regola i marchi?

2) Possibile che ne società ne guardia di finanza faccia nulla contro quelle bancarelle che vendono le magliette a 15 euro?


----------



## Djici (25 Luglio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In Italia è irrealizzabile.
> 
> Anzi mi son sempre chiesto le seguenti cose:
> 
> ...



quello che dici sulle bancarelle e giustissimo.
non so come funziona in spagna... non ci ho mai messo piede... ma secondo voi non ce ne sono li ?


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (25 Luglio 2014)

E' un grandissimo talento, ma 80 milioni??? Sinceramente troppi per un giocatore che è andato in doppia cifra solo due volte nel campionato portoghese. A questo punto, per gli stessi soldi (se non meno) si poteva puntare su Cavani che è un campione affermato.


----------



## davoreb (26 Luglio 2014)

Ma il Real incassa,più di,70 euro per maglietta??? Il negozio che la vende, l'adidas?


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *In 48 ore vendute 345 mila magliette di James Rodriguez per un incasso di 25 milioni di euro.*






davoreb ha scritto:


> Ma il Real incassa,più di,70 euro per maglietta??? Il negozio che la vende, l'adidas?


eh si viene 72 euro a maglietta.
Ci sarebbe da capire quanto va al real madrid.

Ma in ogni caso parliamo di 48 ore.
Poi il guadagno non riguarda solo magliette, ma anche abbonamenti, prestigio della squadra, il brand della società nel mondo, i diritti tv. E ovviamente il valore del giocatore xD

Un'operazione commerciale mostruosa.
Certo che se ballano stè cifre, 80mln appaiono una spesa decisamente meno folle di quanto sembri a prima vista.



EDIT :
- in più siti sto leggendo che la maglia costa 97 euro! per un ricavato di 33,4 milioni di euro 
- addirittura un altro sito dice che il costo è di 120 euro...un totale di 42mln
- mentre un altro dice circa 80 euro

Perchè tutti riportano un prezzo diverso? 
forse alcuni parlano del prezzo della maglia negli store, altri se viene acquistata on-line.

Comunque sia marketing ai massimi livelli.


----------



## Jino (26 Luglio 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> eh si viene 72 euro a maglietta.
> Ci sarebbe da capire quanto va al real madrid.
> 
> Ma in ogni caso parliamo di 48 ore.
> ...



Beh i prezzi delle magliette cambiano in base sopratutto a quali loghi ci vuoi incollare, quindi si il prezzo è variabile!


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh i prezzi delle magliette cambiano in base sopratutto a quali loghi ci vuoi incollare, quindi si il prezzo è variabile!


ah ecco grazie!


----------



## davoreb (28 Luglio 2014)

comunque le 345 mila anche se vere sono gli ordini dai vari negozi che poi se le vendono riordinano.

Io non credo che 345 mila persone si sono comprate la maglietta di James originale in due giorni e che il real ci ha guadagnato 40 o 20 milioni in due giorni anche perché sarebbe impossibile avere il numero esatto o presunto e se il real guadagna 20 euro a maglietta è tanto:

questo è una mia idea di come si dividono i 100 euro che un cliente paga per la maglietta:

100 costo maglietta
20 iva
20 negozio che la vende
20 Adidas
20 costo produzione
20 real madrid


Per me 80 milioni per James è una follia e questi adesso fanno finta che è stato un affare mettendo in giro questi dati incredibili anche per evitare polemiche (debiti real con le banche etc.)


----------

